# Composite Pattern in Java?



## frager (21. Mrz 2006)

hallo, also ich versuche gerade, mir zu erklären, wie das composite pattern funktioniert. wozu braucht man das und wo kann man es praktisch finden? hätte jemand mal ein beispiel...im netz gibts zwar etwas, aber das ist mir nicht eindeutig genug 

danke!


----------



## bygones (21. Mrz 2006)

erklärung: http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-09-2002/jw-0913-designpatterns.html

bsp: JMenu <-> JMenuItem z.b


----------

